# Copy instruments settings to a new instrument, but replace all samples / groups?



## Ro_deo (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi guys, 

I'm building a little library of different instruments - I've set up a bunch of Instrument InsertFX as well as scripted out buttons, wallpaper etc on a library of synth loops I created. Now - I've also set up a separate instrument that is only drums and contains drum loops as well as one-shots which come out of the loops themselves using the Sync/Slice in the loops' Wave editor. What I'm trying to do is - copy the instrument from the synth loop library with all of the scripting and InsertFX (sans samples) and paste in the drum groups / mapping to use all the same effects. Just copying the synth loop library and then doing a large "Exchange samples" move isn't really a practical option since the drums are mapped out drastically different in the Group Editor.

Thank you so much in advance! Clearly a smarter workflow in the future is to create the instrument first but I built the libraries before I'd started to dig into the interface options, but that's the scenario I'm in right now. Cheers!

(Also, big thanks to EvilDragon in advance, since there is a strong chance he'll be here at some point  )


----------

